# Regulatory Compliance Category > Tax Forum >  TERS-UIF now online process

## Christel

Hi there,
Did you see you can now apply online for the TERS-UIF process?

Much better I think.

https://uifecc.labour.gov.za/covid19/covid19Regsitration


something I would like clarity on... if anyone can assist please - the benefits received from TERS- can we include these amounts when calculating the ETI on the new rules from April - July?

Thanks.

----------


## Dave A

As I understand it, the TERS benefit is actually directly from UIF to the employee - the employer merely is a conduit in the processing of the payment.

So the payment will not form part of the employer's payroll at all. Therefor no ETI claim on the TERS portion.

What has me curious is if the employer makes a part payment to the employee (which will be declared to UIF of course), that now brings the employee into ETI benefit range...

----------


## Dave A

Has anyone had any success with that new site linked to above? I registered just fine (or so it seemed). However, when I try to log in, I get the following error message:

NO DETAILS FOUND WITH YOUR DATA... PLEASE TRY AGAIN
 :Confused:

----------


## Andromeda

Hi Dave
The username must be your UIF number, not the default that will appear.

The state designed designed it, so be prepared......

You might have better luck just emailing it. These people are as mad as a march hare.

----------


## Dave A

I have been using the company's UIF number...  :Mad: 

When you register you have to include the /. Whether I have the username with or without the /, it does not work.

I'll try sticking to the email route then. What I was hoping for was an update MOA - the one I downloaded at the beginning of the month insist I open a separate bank account. I had wondered if that had changed for small companies since...

I also note they have added a new field at the end of each employee entry - indicating whether the money should be paid directly into the employee's account (1), the company's account (2), payment to bargaining council (3). It makes sense, but the constant changes is as you say, Andromeda - madness.

----------


## Christel

Hi there,  You do not have to open a separate bank account.  and the MOA don't apply for small companies with less than 10 employees, also do not apply for domestic employers who claim for their domestics.

I also struggled with the online system yesterday, looks like the website is "over loaded" or something...

But was ok later on in the day.  I'm going to continue with the email process.

----------


## Andromeda

> and the MOA don't apply for small companies with less than 10 employees, also do not apply for domestic employers who claim for their domestics.


Just do the one between UIF and company anyway, because they are more than likely to reject the application if you don't.

I am assisting a few companies also that cannot produce their UIF number, although they have paid SARS the UIF contributions religiously. In one case since September 2010. Any thoughts on what to do about the UIF number?

----------


## SCW

These are the latest MOAs I have received. They are signed by the UIF and don't seem to require the separate bank account. Hope they are what you are looking for.

----------


## Andromeda

> Just do the one between UIF and company anyway, because they are more than likely to reject the application if you don't.
> 
> I am assisting a few companies also that cannot produce their UIF number, although they have paid SARS the UIF contributions religiously. In one case since September 2010. Any thoughts on what to do about the UIF number?


emailed applications are no longer accepted, only applications made via the totally oversubscribed website. Lovely. 

We are so screwed...

----------


## Dave A

> emailed applications are no longer accepted, only applications made via the totally oversubscribed website. Lovely. 
> 
> We are so screwed...


 :Censored: 

Let's try again -

Ouch!

Went the email route yesterday... I suppose I had better go back to trying the website.
Useless right now of course - tried it and it just times out.

I'll try again in the middle of the night.

----------


## ians

> Let's try again -
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> Went the email route yesterday... I suppose I had better go back to trying the website.
> Useless right now of course - tried it and it just times out.
> 
> I'll try again in the middle of the night.


You just have to be patient (not one of my strong points)...it is quick and easy... just make sure you have all the details as per the list i posted in the the other thread.

----------


## Christel

The application can still be submitted via email; it still works and they do accept it via email: providing that all the documents sent is correct.
The online site can be used, and it does work too.
If a company has not been submitting UI19's monthly to DoEL, then chances are 100% that they will not get this UIF payment -  if a worker is not linked to their UIF number, then UIF will not pay out. Therefore you must first make sure all UI19's have been updated before you apply.

----------


## Dave A

> If a company has not been submitting UI19's monthly to DoEL, then chances are 100% that they will not get this UIF payment -  if a worker is not linked to their UIF number, then UIF will not pay out. Therefore you must first make sure all UI19's have been updated before you apply.


More pain coming up for me and my staff then. When I tried to submit the March UI19 return for one of my companies on uFiling, I got this error.



When I called the call centre as instructed, there was a recorded message that says the call centre is closed due to the lockdown. So I have emailed in the return, but I haven't got confirmation that the return has been processed yet.

Thinking about it. If only 136 of (let's use their lowest number as the actual total number of applications) 23 000 or so applications were valid, where does the fault probably lie?
The UIF system has been a dog's breakfast for years. Now the chickens are coming home to roost. Properly.
And it is going to be the employees who have contributed for years that are ultimately going to suffer in their moment of need.

Properly unamused.

----------


## Dave A

Shoot. Just gone through the online process. Went smooth as silk.  :Cool: 

Now we wait to see the results.
(My apologies to UIF in advance for having submitted via email and online and adding to the duplicate count issue, but you kinda brought that problem on yourself. My main concern is for my staff I have had to place on reduced hours...).

----------


## Christel

I  have submitted the online TERS claim for one of my clients on Monday, 13th.... and today he has received a notification from his bank that an amount of R230.16 was paid into his account, UIF ref number as reference.... not sure what they want him to do with such a small amount.  :Confused: 
He has received no schedule and no other notifications from them......

----------


## Dave A

Blow me down with a feather - the money from UIF is in!

Now I just need something from UIF to tell me how it is made up so I can disburse it, but the MONEY is in the bank.

----------


## Elani Walker

> Blow me down with a feather - the money from UIF is in!
> 
> Now I just need something from UIF to tell me how it is made up so I can disburse it, but the MONEY is in the bank.


Received payouts on Friday already and still trying to figure out how they calculated the benefits....

----------


## Andromeda

I also have no idea how it is made up. I even went to the effort and expense of registering with a newly opened email address for each client, because in the past UIF communicated without saying who they were addressing. Well those efforts have so far come to nothing. 

Does anybody know with certainty how these amounts are arrived at?

----------


## Dave A

> Does anybody know with certainty how these amounts are arrived at?


So far I haven't found anything more specific on the sliding scale beyond "it ranges from 60% to 38%" ...
Let alone specifics on how UIF might be dealing with employees with partial payments during the period.

Quite simply, UIF is going to *have* to provide a schedule! 
Or at least an online calculator (as a poor second choice)...
It is going to be a disaster otherwise.

----------


## Andromeda

> Quite simply, UIF is going to have to provide a schedule!


You actually agree to that as a condition when you lodge the claim. But then, it is an SOE...

----------


## Audrey_Lee

Hi Dave, how were you able to resolve this error message please.  I am getting the same message for a few days now.  With no success i have called and emailed the uif dpt. Error UFL1020

----------


## Dave A

Audrey, I have done the same as you with absolutely no progress so far. 

In terms of working around the problem, fortunately I am using payroll software that produces a file that can be emailed to UIF. I have now had confirmation that the submission has been processed.

----------


## Dave A

Great news on the payment amount details front. I have been checking the https://uifecc.labour.gov.za/covid19/covid19 website each morning. This morning there is a new menu bar option when you log in - Payment Breakdown Report. I'm still working my way through the details and exactly what we're supposed to do, but there is a payment breakdown per employee and you can download an Excel file (assume the csv also has the same data) which has all the details line by line too.  :Cool:

----------

Andromeda (23-Apr-20), ians (23-Apr-20)

----------


## Audrey_Lee

I abandoned the ufiling page, registered on UIF/TERS and with 24 hours had my employee funds received.

----------


## ians

I applied 7 days ago ...and received an email notification to say they had received the application... still nothing.

----------


## ians

What might sound like a silly question... if you upload the CSV file with all the employee details do you have to add the employees or do you have to do both the CSV file and the add employee details?

**I have done both just in case.

----------


## Dave A

Just one or the other should work, Ian. I only uploaded the csv file and it all worked out.

----------


## BusFact

Is this TERS-UIF support only meant to be applied for if your staff are receiving no pay at all? Or can it be used to relieve some of the cash flow pressure caused by paying wages during lock down?

To explain more fully in case the above is not clear. I am currently able to pay wages for a bit longer, but I am using working capital to do, which means suppliers will get paid late or we will not be able to order adequate material when we reopen. If I am able to access this TERS-UIF fund, I can pay the balance of their wages not covered by the UIF payout. Essentially the UIF and I will each be paying half the wages, allowing me to pay them for longer and reduce the need to steal cash which will be needed to run the business when it opens again. Am I allowed to do this? If my EMP return shows I am paying them 50% of their wages will that reduce the UIF payment further? I believe UIF only pays around 38 to 50% of the wages, and that would create quite some hardship for my staff, which is why I want to supplement it.  Thoughts and advice please.

----------


## ians

> Just one or the other should work, Ian. I only uploaded the csv file and it all worked out.


Ok so it seems something is happening... I went to employer details ...all my info is loaded.

Then went to employees details ...nothing it just indicates no data available in this table.

So i went to payment breakdown report ... on previous days ...nothing however this morning when i checked ...it indicates successful payment or decline payment ...when you click on successful payment ...a drop box appears at the top of the page ...you click on "ok" my employee details appear on the screen and at the same time a document is downloaded to the computer.

I am assuming this means i should receive payment in the next day or 2 ?

----------


## Dissel

I have a few clients who cannot find or do not have a uif number although payments via sars efiling have been made.  Is there a way to get numbers?

----------


## Andromeda

See the image

----------


## Rabia

Hi

I am getting the same message as Audrey for a few days now. With no success i have called (automatic reply refer to website)  and emailed the uif dpt. Error UFL1020. At wits end . Not sure what to do. Has anyone been able to resolve this matter.

----------


## Nadz

I am also having some issues with the TERS online system, after struggling a week with one of our companies, also got the Error, just kept submitting every hour it finally went through. 

Now the other company was submitted and I check the status, only 29 of our 62 employees was successful, of the rejected ones about 7 were ID errors as they are foreigners, the rest of the declined ones doesn't show a reason for being rejected, I trippel checked their details and resubmitted them via CSV file and again they were declined, I cannot understand why they are being rejected everything is 100%.

Also for those who don't know what the payout amounts are, under the breakdown report it shows what each employee is supposed to get from the fund, you can download the excel/CSV file it's the last column.

----------


## ians

Today we have a status tab added.

Payment status : Processed

Amount :R100 000.00 

Processed date :25/04/2020 10:00 am 

but still no money reflecting in my account.

amount indicated as a sample

I feel sorry for all the employers who felt there was no need to register the domestic ... gardener ... etc ...i made that mistake a while back ... the staff indicated that they wanted cash rather and full pay ...no deductions ...then the domestic got pregnant and we had to pay her full salary for the time she was off. All those employers are going to have to apy out staff from what money they have left to survive.

----------


## Derlyn

> Today we have a status tab added.
> 
> Payment status : Processed
> 
> Amount :R100 000.00 
> 
> Processed date :25/04/2020 10:00 am 
> 
> but still no money reflecting in my account.
> ...


Processed or approved ?

Derlyn

----------


## PWS

> I am also having some issues with the TERS online system, after struggling a week with one of our companies, also got the Error, just kept submitting every hour it finally went through. 
> 
> Now the other company was submitted and I check the status, only 29 of our 62 employees was successful, of the rejected ones about 7 were ID errors as they are foreigners, the rest of the declined ones doesn't show a reason for being rejected, I trippel checked their details and resubmitted them via CSV file and again they were declined, I cannot understand why they are being rejected everything is 100%.
> 
> Also for those who don't know what the payout amounts are, under the breakdown report it shows what each employee is supposed to get from the fund, you can download the excel/CSV file it's the last column.


The ones with no reason need be be declared to UIF - you have to do a UIF Declaration.

----------


## PWS

Can anyone help me with this error please. I am trying to add an employer to my uFiling profile.

UFL1020: lnfornation captured is  not the same as per the Fund . Ensure the data captured is 
correct or send your registration to e-mail address Newui8registrations@labour.gov.za.

----------


## Audrey_Lee

I abandoned the ufiling site and used the UIF/TERS site and have had success.

----------


## Dave A

> Is this TERS-UIF support only meant to be applied for if your staff are receiving no pay at all? Or can it be used to relieve some of the cash flow pressure caused by paying wages during lock down?
> 
> To explain more fully in case the above is not clear. I am currently able to pay wages for a bit longer, but I am using working capital to do, which means suppliers will get paid late or we will not be able to order adequate material when we reopen. If I am able to access this TERS-UIF fund, I can pay the balance of their wages not covered by the UIF payout. Essentially the UIF and I will each be paying half the wages, allowing me to pay them for longer and reduce the need to steal cash which will be needed to run the business when it opens again. Am I allowed to do this? If my EMP return shows I am paying them 50% of their wages will that reduce the UIF payment further? I believe UIF only pays around 38 to 50% of the wages, and that would create quite some hardship for my staff, which is why I want to supplement it.  Thoughts and advice please.


I have been delaying responding to this post in the hope that someone would have a *definitive* insight. But no such luck.

So let me share my thought, which unfortunately relies on a bit of anecdotal evidence...

First, you can claim the COVID-19 TERS benefit and make a partial payment too. You just have to declare how much you have paid the employee within the TERS claim.

The heart of the issue though is how does this partial payment by the employer affect what the UIF pays out. The only real clue I have got is a TERS Benefit Calculator I managed to download from SAIT. Testing the idea of part payments on this calculator - the result shows that 100% of any payment by the employer is deducted from the benefit that will be paid by UIF.

Without contribution by employer:



And then with a R1000 contribution from the employer.



Based on this, the only beneficiary of your partial payment for any payment amount less than what they would have paid without the employer's contribution is the UIF. If you pay more than the amount UIF would have paid, there will be zero from the UIF.

Unfortunately I have found no corroborating evidence to confirm that the calculator is correct in applying the employer's contribution this way.

----------


## ians

> Processed or approved ?
> 
> Derlyn


Money reflects in my bank account this morning... i am glad to see they paid more than i expected... my staff will be happy

I would have also been happy had i not got the little R20 000 electricity account ...they are just gona have to be patient ... i noted CR mentioned in the state address that eskom is "NOT" allowed to switch off anyones electricity due to non payment... i am assuming the same goes for the municipalities.

----------


## ians

The amount they have paid out will be a great help to the employees ...however in saying that ... if i add up all the hours I have wasted trying to log on and going back and going back and going back and going back ...telephone calls to the accountant ... emails.... if i had just worked for a fraction of the time wasted i could have paid them their full salaries and some 20 times over  :Frown:  

People say but i should be grateful ...no the the useless "civil servants" who get paid more that my company turns over a year... should stop ripping off the public and do their job or get someone who can take charge and do what is required.

----------


## Derlyn

> Money reflects in my bank account this morning... i am glad to see they paid more than i expected... my staff will be happy
> 
> I would have also been happy had i not got the little R20 000 electricity account ...they are just gona have to be patient ... i noted CR mentioned in the state address that eskom is "NOT" allowed to switch off anyones electricity due to non payment... i am assuming the same goes for the municipalities.


Kief

Glad you came right there Ian.

Xolani and I have been doing the odd job here and there so that has sorted out his month's pay and our expenses with a little something for me too.

Big problem is the electrical wholesalers that are still closed. Have to get what we can at hardware stores at a premium lockdown price. 

Cheers & peace out   ....   Derek

----------


## BusFact

> I have been delaying responding to this post in the hope that someone would have a *definitive* insight. But no such luck.
> 
> So let me share my thought, which unfortunately relies on a bit of anecdotal evidence...
> 
> First, you can claim the COVID-19 TERS benefit and make a partial payment too. You just have to declare how much you have paid the employee within the TERS claim.
> 
> The heart of the issue though is how does this partial payment by the employer affect what the UIF pays out. The only real clue I have got is a TERS Benefit Calculator I managed to download from SAIT. Testing the idea of part payments on this calculator - the result shows that 100% of any payment by the employer is deducted from the benefit that will be paid by UIF.
> 
> Without contribution by employer:
> ...


Thanks Dave. I suspect everyone else was waiting for an answer as well. I also strongly suspect that your anecdotal evidence is correct. I suppose their main aim is to partially support those receiving no income at all, rather than keeping businesses open for longer. My decision now becomes do I pay them nothing now and let them survive on the UIF portion or do I continue to pay and risk serious cash flow issues on start up .... See, running a  business is easy.  :Confused:

----------


## ians

> Kief
> 
> Glad you came right there Ian.
> 
> Xolani and I have been doing the odd job here and there so that has sorted out his month's pay and our expenses with a little something for me too.
> 
> Big problem is the electrical wholesalers that are still closed. Have to get what we can at hardware stores at a premium lockdown price. 
> 
> Cheers & peace out   ....   Derek


There are wholesalers open in Durban.. just not the one i normally use ...ARB and all electrical are open... some of the AC/DC branches are open. 

I have also done a few odd jobs... i worked right through December and January so it worked out well for me ... i took my leave and a little more than i could afford... it is time for me to return to work ...which i did today. 

I was worried work might be a bit slow ...however it looks like we gona start off with boom ... i was considering offer my thermal imaging services to companies to scan staff ...but i dont think i am going to have time.

----------


## Dave A

> Thanks Dave. I suspect everyone else was waiting for an answer as well. I also strongly suspect that your anecdotal evidence is correct.


I now have some corroboration on how UIF is handling part payments here.

It seems very poorly considered as it totally removes any incentive for a company to make part payment as the only beneficiary is the UIF. A _pro rata_ methodology would seem a far more balanced approach. e.g If the employer pays 20% of the employee's normal pay, the UIF only pays out 80% of the TERS benefit due.

The second part of that article also talks to leave reimbursement, which may have a different effect - except no-one seems clear as to the specifics and frankly it looks confusing and risky.

I'll throw another situation into the mix here, one which I have inadvertently landed up in.

Two of my staff members were only laid off for the first two weeks of the lockdown. And with the very best of honourable intentions and as I understood the rules, that is all I claimed for in my application for those two employees. However, UIF paid out for the period 27th March 2020 until 30th April 2020 anyway. I paid over only the two weeks worth of TERS benefit to the employees concerned and have submitted a detailed variation report to the UIF, asking for account details and reference number to use so that I may pay back the UIF their refund due.

It was submitted together with my proof of payment submission. UIF have acknowledged receipt and said they will get back to me once they have reviewed the submission. (I suspect an autoreply).

It's going to be interesting to see how that one plays out.

----------


## Andromeda

It started last night

----------


## Andromeda

Duplicated

----------


## Dave A

When I looked early this morning, they had added an option on the menu bar to load a page with the full list of employers that have been paid. Out of curiosity I clicked it.

I don't know how many in the list loaded each time the browser gave a timeout warning...
I suspect the load problem will persist until someone works out this was a very bad idea.

----------


## Dave A

Just checked now - the list option is gone and the site is back up.

----------


## Andromeda

It is indeed.

----------


## ians

IT seems a good time to log in to UIF is after 4 pm ...site is working 100 % ...it opens on all tabs every time. 

So to figue out how much you have to pay to each employee ...you got to payment breakdown report ...either use the tab column visibility (easiest method) or download the CSV or excel spreadsheet ...then go right to the end ...bank pay amount... you will find the breakdown of each employee.

----------


## BusFact

> I now have some corroboration on how UIF is handling part payments here.
> 
> It seems very poorly considered as it totally removes any incentive for a company to make part payment as the only beneficiary is the UIF. A _pro rata_ methodology would seem a far more balanced approach. e.g If the employer pays 20% of the employee's normal pay, the UIF only pays out 80% of the TERS benefit due.
> 
> The second part of that article also talks to leave reimbursement, which may have a different effect - except no-one seems clear as to the specifics and frankly it looks confusing and risky.
> 
> I'll throw another situation into the mix here, one which I have inadvertently landed up in.
> 
> Two of my staff members were only laid off for the first two weeks of the lockdown. And with the very best of honourable intentions and as I understood the rules, that is all I claimed for in my application for those two employees. However, UIF paid out for the period 27th March 2020 until 30th April 2020 anyway. I paid over only the two weeks worth of TERS benefit to the employees concerned and have submitted a detailed variation report to the UIF, asking for account details and reference number to use so that I may pay back the UIF their refund due.
> ...


Additional corroboration here . Although the two articles are so similar I wonder if its not the same author / source. There really does not seem any point in paying partial salaries. Either you pay them in full (ish) or when you can't you pay nil and claim.

----------


## MEG2020

> Hi
> 
> I am getting the same message as Audrey for a few days now. With no success i have called (automatic reply refer to website)  and emailed the uif dpt. Error UFL1020. At wits end . Not sure what to do. Has anyone been able to resolve this matter.


Hi

Did you manage to solve this error? I'm now getting the same error message and not sure what to do. thanks

----------


## MEG2020

> Can anyone help me with this error please. I am trying to add an employer to my uFiling profile.
> 
> UFL1020: lnfornation captured is  not the same as per the Fund . Ensure the data captured is 
> correct or send your registration to e-mail address Newui8registrations@labour.gov.za.


Hi. Did you manage to get anywhere with this error message? I'm now getting the same message. thanks

----------


## Aaron

> Hi. Did you manage to get anywhere with this error message? I'm now getting the same message. thanks


I cant add my UIF reference number to UFILING

I am getting the following message

lnformation captured is not the same as per the Fund . Ensure the data captured is
correct or send your registration to e-mail address Newui8registrations@labour.gov.za.


Is there any advise on what to do?

----------


## rhowes

> Additional corroboration here . Although the two articles are so similar I wonder if its not the same author / source. There really does not seem any point in paying partial salaries. Either you pay them in full (ish) or when you can't you pay nil and claim.


It's very confusing and the documents provided by the government for clarity are shocking. 

Has anyone definitively confirmed via a claim that you can part pay and get a payout. For example if a staff member normally gets R20k, and we cut salary by 10k, they get paid R10k from us and then get the full R6,680.40. The FAQ from the DOL is as clear as mud.

----------


## Dave A

> It's very confusing and the documents provided by the government for clarity are shocking. 
> 
> Has anyone definitively confirmed via a claim that you can part pay and get a payout. For example if a staff member normally gets R20k, and we cut salary by 10k, they get paid R10k from us and then get the full R6,680.40. The FAQ from the DOL is as clear as mud.


There has been a change in how UIF is going about this. This is an updated UIF FAQ document which reflects the change (go to page 7 - where there are some example variations on Scenario 2).



In essence, UIF has now changed how they apply part payments by the employer to now ensure that the employee does not receive more remuneration than what they normally would receive (rather than deducting the entire part payment by the employer from the UIF's payment as they were doing previously).

I still suggest a pro-rata approach would have been better as the challenge with this new approach is the UIF benefit does not form part of taxable remuneration (so in some instances the employee will be better off after tax). But it is a vast improvement on how UIF was doing it previously.

----------


## PWS

Hi there.
Yes after MANY MANY MANY emails.

Send UI 8 + CK documents to: 
For employers who have Ufiling  problems either to register, update employee records, etc. the Employer Auditors are responsible for this function and refer all employers to the following colleagues: 

1.	Johannes Tlome @ Johannes.Tlome@labour.gov.za 
2.	Cwayita Mvunge @ cwayita.mvunge@labour.gov.za
3.	Damaris Modise @ damaris.modise@uif.gov.za
CC    UifComplaints@LABOUR.gov.za

Good luck, it takes perseverance and patience. I would suggest follow up daily!

----------


## PWS

Hi

Is there any update on TERS claims for foreign nationals?

----------


## elzaanh

> Just one or the other should work, Ian. I only uploaded the csv file and it all worked out.


Hi Dave A,
Did your employee information show on the website after you uploaded the CSV file?
I've uploaded it twice this week, Monday and again Wednesday, but it still shows 'No Employees Found. Add Employees'
Each time I got an email stating that the upload was successful, but I have my doubts....

Did you upload the file using pipe separator as their document requests, or was your CSV file separated with actual commas?
Apologies for all the questions.....thanks.

----------


## Bobby Knight

Okay so the month of April I claimed successfully from TERS. Under level 4 we were able to return to work, but only a third of my staff. So I have staff rotating on alternate days (one day on, one day off) plus closing early on days that don't justify staying open. According to the RMI, I can only claim for people NOT EARNING ANY INCOME during the Lockdown. I cannot get an answer on where I can get SOME relief for those willing to work. Also the TERS website isn't open for claims as yet. Anybody here have any idea where I can get some money for my staff (and myself, not drawing a salary currently)? RMI suggested normal UIF benefits, but I do not know how to go about this.

----------


## Dave A

> Did you upload the file using pipe separator as their document requests, or was your CSV file separated with actual commas?


I did it with the CSV file and using the pipe separators. Fortunately the file was generated by my payroll software, so it was a pretty simple exercise in my case.

I have heard that if there are any errors with the CSV file, the only way to correct it is doing the line-by-line-online add employee process.

I must also point out that my "successful application" was a month ago now. Who knows how much the process may have changed since? In the case of my electrical company, there still is no sign of a TERS payout - although that was via a Bargaining Council and apparently that process is still yet to see any meaningful success.

----------


## Dave A

> Okay so the month of April I claimed successfully from TERS. Under level 4 we were able to return to work, but only a third of my staff. So I have staff rotating on alternate days (one day on, one day off) plus closing early on days that don't justify staying open. According to the RMI, I can only claim for people NOT EARNING ANY INCOME during the Lockdown. I cannot get an answer on where I can get SOME relief for those willing to work. Also the TERS website isn't open for claims as yet. Anybody here have any idea where I can get some money for my staff (and myself, not drawing a salary currently)? RMI suggested normal UIF benefits, but I do not know how to go about this.


I strongly suggest you stick with TERS applications for as long as you can. You can still apply if the reduction in remuneration is as a consequence of the COVID-19 restrictions. You just need to report "normal" remuneration and what you actually paid in the application. TERS will top up as per their rules (which as per a previous post of mine has improved some when it comes to partial payments).

The advantage of TERS is it doesn't count as a claim event against the employee. This means other types of claim benefits they may have to make a little down the road will not have been prejudiced or reduced by the TERS claim.

----------


## Bobby Knight

> I strongly suggest you stick with TERS applications for as long as you can. You can still apply if the reduction in remuneration is as a consequence of the COVID-19 restrictions. You just need to report "normal" remuneration and what you actually paid in the application. TERS will top up as per their rules (which as per a previous post of mine has improved some when it comes to partial payments).
> 
> The advantage of TERS is it doesn't count as a claim event against the employee. This means other types of claim benefits they may have to make a little down the road will not have been prejudiced or reduced by the TERS claim.


Thanks Dave

----------


## Christel

> Hi Dave A,
> Did your employee information show on the website after you uploaded the CSV file?
> I've uploaded it twice this week, Monday and again Wednesday, but it still shows 'No Employees Found. Add Employees'
> Each time I got an email stating that the upload was successful, but I have my doubts....
> 
> Did you upload the file using pipe separator as their document requests, or was your CSV file separated with actual commas?
> Apologies for all the questions.....thanks.


Go to STATUS and if it says that the CSV was unsuccessful, rather upload manually.
I've done about 26 applications and all the CSV's was accepted, but the last two just don't want to upload correctly, so I think they might have changed something on the validations of the CSV.
I've uploaded manually on Thursday, and the employer showed processed straight away.

----------

elzaanh (25-May-20)

----------


## elzaanh

> I did it with the CSV file and using the pipe separators. Fortunately the file was generated by my payroll software, so it was a pretty simple exercise in my case.
> 
> I have heard that if there are any errors with the CSV file, the only way to correct it is doing the line-by-line-online add employee process.
> 
> I must also point out that my "successful application" was a month ago now. Who knows how much the process may have changed since? In the case of my electrical company, there still is no sign of a TERS payout - although that was via a Bargaining Council and apparently that process is still yet to see any meaningful success.


Thanks Dave, I've manually uploaded everyone this morning. Holding thumbs :Smile:

----------


## Bobby Knight

> Thanks Dave, I've manually uploaded everyone this morning. Holding thumbs


How? I'm still getting this:

----------


## elzaanh

> How? I'm still getting this:


Uploading for April, not May

----------


## Dave A

UIF apologises for delay in capturing may claims as a result of freak break of fibre connectivity.

*27 May 2020*
​The Unemployment Insurance Fund (UIF) apologises for the freak break in its network which has affected plans to capture the May Covid-19 TERS online applications.

The system which has been undergoing test run since last week was due to go live on Tuesday May 26, 2020 but a damaged fibre link between the UIF’s offices and the State Information and Technology Agency (SITA) put paid to those plans.

"We would like to apologise to all our stakeholders and particularly our clients for this unfortunate turn of events and the resultant delays. We are doing everything in our power to ensure that the problem is resolved today so that we can start processing May applications immediately.　 The fault of connectivity in Pretoria is due to a damaged fibre cable that links the UIF to the SITA’s datacenter", said the UIF Commissioner Teboho Maruping.

The UIF promises to ensure that once the link has been restored, it will do all it can to try and catch up on the time lost.　 The UIF’s ICT system development team is on standby to ensure that as soon as the connectivity is re-established the system goes live.

"We have received an avalanche of complaints because of this and we understand how this could be frustrating to our clients and stakeholders. I would like to assure each and every one of those who have been negatively affected that this was beyond our hands but will try to make up. It should be noted that in the last two months we have had peak traffic as a result of our lockdown relief benefits. In general we have managed to keep our heads above water under those circumstances and there is no reason why we will not push ourselves to do our utmost to catch up", Commissioner Maruping concluded.

He promised that the UIF will make a public announcement once the system has been restored.

----------


## Dave A

https://uifecc.labour.gov.za/covid19/covid19 is now accepting TERS applications for May 2020.
Good luck everyone.

----------

Christel (31-May-20)

----------


## ians

"please try again later" 

I hear they should be up and running later today or by the weekend  :Wink:

----------


## ians

Thought i would try again this afternoon ... no surprise.

"Your session has been timed out Please login before proceeding" 

and so you can hear the beep of the emails indicating that i am did login.

I couldnt be bothered to waste time... maybe we should tell our employees to go to the UIF offices and sort it out themselves while they are on short time from monday due to lack of work thanks to the lockdown. 

Unfortunately this month end will prove to be the most difficult since the lockdown... all my resources are depleted.

----------


## Christel

We have been advised to try again on Monday.  They are still busy testing the system.
I have successfully submitted 5 entities early on Friday, 28th, but since then I stay out of the system.

They have also sync'd the foreigners with SARS and U-filing, so those of you that are still waiting on those payments, it should be sorted soon.  You can look if the employees are still on the "declined" list... if not, then they might just get some money soon.

----------


## ians

As the owner and employee of a CC ...if i havent been paying UIF ... would i be able to apply for UIF ... it is something i am considering ... this virus doesnt look like it is going away anytime soon.

I have never claimed UIF... ever ...but i did pay it for many years ... a long time ago.

----------


## PWS

Does anyone know whether TERS would be extended for businesses still on forced lockdown?

----------


## Bobby Knight

> Does anyone know whether TERS would be extended for businesses still on forced lockdown?


It was my understanding that it was for three months, so I assume one more month.

----------

PWS (19-Jun-20)

----------


## PWS

Thank you, we are in the Tourism Sector for which there is no end in sight.
The end of TERS Benefit would really have sad consequences for the industry.

----------


## PWS

> Thank you, we are in the Tourism Sector for which there is no end in sight.
> The end of TERS Benefit would really have sad consequences for the industry.


For anyone in Tourism, SATSA is busy with a survey pushing for assistance for Tourism.
If you have the oppurtunity, please complete the survey.

----------


## TheWomble

Hi Dave

I saw you also had an error on ufiling for UFL1020. I am searching everywhere and phoning whole time but still not coming right. Did you perhaps find out what the error was? Cheers Rob

----------


## Dave A

Rob, the closest I have come to an official response to what the problem is has been sitting in webinars where representatives from UIF have been present. The topic has been touched on, but never responded to in any depth.

From that I have gleaned that UIF has been cross-checking company data at CIPC with what they have on the uFiling database, and one other database (I don't have the note handy as to the name, but I know there is another "official" database that is the historical source relied on by DOL over the years). Where any of this data doesn't match up, the uFiling script throws a conniption. 

I have also observed it misbehaves when certain data is reported as missing within the uFiling database - in my personal experience it has been an email address and telephone number - and the degree of mischief this causes seems to vary from time to time between a warning to outright rejection of any attempt at monthly return inputs.

The corrective action apparently is to submit a UI8 with the words *UPDATE* and the existing UIF registration number clearly added as additional information not actually requested on the form, together with the usually required supporting documents for a new registration. (See this post for more information on that).

In a webinar I attended a bit over a week ago, the UIF guy said that there are 10 people in the country with the necessary permissions to correct the information on uFiling and the backlog on this is about 90 000 emails...

----------


## ians

I received a "declaration" on sunday morning (21 June 2020) to nofity me that the application logged on the 29 May its progress ...my staff are not happy i dont blame them.

The sad part ... from 25 June they go on short time until I can find work ... i have a few small jobs to pay my food bill and thats it. 

It seems the government is punishing black people for working for white owned companies ... by not offering a piece of the pie (the relief fund)

I am considering retrenching at the end of the month and just operating on my own.

I am going to look into sub contracting projects which require staff. 

I see it happening at companies ... forced to run at 30 % capacity with no relief ... people have realised they can made do without all the additional staff.

----------


## ians

I belong to various whatssapp groups which has a list of small one man operations ... begging for work ... maybe this is the way forward.

----------


## Bobby Knight

I don't understand...I've applied two months running. Both months it was paid within 5 days of claiming.

----------


## ians

The UIF was paid into my account this morning.

----------


## ians

June applications opened last night.

----------


## Dave A

> In a webinar I attended a bit over a week ago, the UIF guy said that there are 10 people in the country with the necessary permissions to correct the information on uFiling and the backlog on this is about 90 000 emails...


A correction. Just came across a report on the webinar I emailed elsewhere in which I state "UFiling support has a backlog of 211 000 emails to work through".

----------


## PWS

June application open, HOWEVER, there is a Major problem on the system, confidential data is being exposed.
HUGE concern.

----------

